# Vocal with solo organ



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I feel a little stupid creating another thread with asking for recommendation, but I really need this one. I'm going to write something for a musical content and the piece must be writed for choir and organ. Problem is, I didn't heard much music like that. So I would be very grateful for recommending me the best pieces. Solo singers would be good as well.


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Durufle Requiem - http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=durufle+requiem&aq=f

Elgar's Ave verum - http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=ave+verum+corpus+elgar&aq=f

almost anything Bach.


----------

